# New member here



## scpower (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi all, I am from Nova Scotia, Canada. Will be buying a boat and learning to sail once the kids are a couple of years older. Until then I will be on here learning as much as possible. Have a good one!


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

welcome to sailnet from a fellow canuck on the other coast


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't wait!! Why 'cheat' the kids out of time on the water?

Beautiful area, Nova Scotia.. our Daughter in law is from there but she 'saw the light' and came out west - where it's 'beautiful different' and a longer sailing season!

Welcome!


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

SC,

How old are your kids? Mine were 16 and 21 when we started. I regret all those lost years. To do it again, it would have been when they were 5.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard. I agree with the "take the kids now" advice. I used to take my kids when they were still in diapers and they loved it. Have Fun!
Great sailing all over NS. 
I am moving west - here in Edmonton for the winter - going back for a while this spring to tie up loose ends and hope to be spending next winter sailing along BC coast .


----------



## jameswang (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the board!


----------



## Northeric (May 1, 2014)

Welcome
You picked a great site. This place is a wealth of practical knowledge, links and a great way to educate yourself. Read everything you can cause any thing that can go wrong has likely happened to someone else here. 
FWIW Thirty years ago a good friend's parents started taking her sailing. She was two at the time. Last month she bought a 39 footer, her third boat.


----------



## scpower (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all of the encouragement. This was 7 years ago! We are starting next year. Unbelievable how busy life can get and before you know it, it has passed. We are not waiting any longer. This spring we will be out there.


----------

